# “Ummm....can you bring me my money back?”



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

So I pick up this couple in SF who were taking a Lyft that was requested by someone else. Pleasant 45 min. drive to the east bay. When I drop them off, I was surprised that the man gave me $45 cash. Best tip I ever got!

....or at least that’s what I thought until 3 hours later, I get the text message about someone leaving something in the car which read “hey, they didn’t know that I paid by card, can I have my money back?” Lol wtf
So now they want me to drive back there and give them the $45 back lol. What do you do in this situation?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> So I pick up this couple in SF who were taking a Lyft that was requested by someone else. Pleasant 45 min. drive to the east bay. When I drop them off, I was surprised that the man gave me $45 cash. Best tip I ever got!
> 
> ....or at least that's what I thought until 3 hours later, I get the text message about someone leaving something in the car which read "hey, they didn't know that I paid by card, can I have my money back?" Lol wtf
> So now they want me to drive back there and give them the $45 back lol. What do you do in this situation?


Keep the money and ignore.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Say transaction is final gotta go


Or better just say nothing at all. Not your problem. Lyft don't pay you enough to not take that 45 dollars.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Tell them the minimum tip is $50 and they owe you $5.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tell him you’ll mail half of the money back, and you’re keeping the other half as a service fee.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> Tell them the minimum tip is $50 and they owe you $5.


rofl lololol I 'm glad i wasn't drinking a beverage when i viewed this.. Best comment on thread.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

First he didn't pay you, he paid lyft who then pays you based on your rate. 2nd you never received his text message. How did he get your #? Doesn't make sense.
Nice tip.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> First he didn't pay you, he paid lyft who then pays you based on your rate. 2nd you never received his text message. How did he get your #? Doesn't make sense.
> Nice tip.


They used the "I forgot something in your car" option that sends the driver a text message

Since the ride was requested by a third party, the couple thought I was a taxi and paid me cash which I thought was a tip. The original ride requester found out and realized I was paid double for the trip, now they want the cash back


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Say sure, tell them to order a Lyft to pick it up. Just make sure you're at least over 50 miles.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Actually, tell the pax you will tip him the money back in the app.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The whole thing just doesn't make any sense as they want to collect money for something another person gave you. Even if they were to collect the money they'd have to give it back to the other guy.

It's really stupid as effectively all the Lyft account user is asking for is that you make the ride free or charge to him. Which is not your concern.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

text back ask for 100 d to return the 45


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> The whole thing just doesn't make any sense as they want to collect money for something another person gave you. Even if they were to collect the money they'd have to give it back to the other guy.
> 
> It's really stupid as basically all the driver is asking for is that you make the ride free or charge to him. Which is not your concern.


I assume the person wanted the couple to reimburse them for the trip, and they were like "but we already paid for it!"


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Lyfted13 said:


> They used the "I forgot something in your car" option that sends the driver a text message
> 
> Since the ride was requested by a third party, the couple thought I was a taxi and paid me cash which I thought was a tip. The original ride requester found out and realized I was paid double for the trip, now they want the cash back


I understand now. You never received anything from riders and don't acknowledge receiving text. Their word against yours about cash.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> I assume the person wanted the couple to reimburse them for the trip, and they were like "but we already paid for it!"


Yup and that's their problem. All of the Ubers and Lyfts I've ordered for other people have always been gifts any way. If he can't communicate he can't communicate. Likely ordered it for people who don't understand how rideshare works.

I've had older people who've had rides ordered for them ask me if they need to pay. I of course tell them whoever ordered the ride already paid. I'm going to assume these people are older people. If they're not then...yeah.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

No refunds.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Lo siento mucho, pero no tengo ni idea de lo que estás diciendo.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> So I pick up this couple in SF who were taking a Lyft that was requested by someone else. Pleasant 45 min. drive to the east bay. When I drop them off, I was surprised that the man gave me $45 cash. Best tip I ever got!
> 
> ....or at least that's what I thought until 3 hours later, I get the text message about someone leaving something in the car which read "hey, they didn't know that I paid by card, can I have my money back?" Lol wtf
> So now they want me to drive back there and give them the $45 back lol. What do you do in this situation?


I'd keep the money and tell them to piss off.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Lol. You should of said “my rates are much higher than what Uber charged you, $40 comes close, but you still need to add a $5 tip in app for us to be square. Thank you, I’ll be looking forward to your prompt payment. “


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bring?
Back?
LMAO


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

Lyfted13 said:


> So I pick up this couple in SF who were taking a Lyft that was requested by someone else. Pleasant 45 min. drive to the east bay. When I drop them off, I was surprised that the man gave me $45 cash. Best tip I ever got!
> 
> ....or at least that's what I thought until 3 hours later, I get the text message about someone leaving something in the car which read "hey, they didn't know that I paid by card, can I have my money back?" Lol wtf
> So now they want me to drive back there and give them the $45 back lol. What do you do in this situation?


Keep the money and forget about it. They will call the Credit Card company and have the transaction cancelled.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I would keep the cash since you're probably going to get a low rating now regardless.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Bring?
> Back?
> LMAO


They could of Atleast offered to go get it lol. Back in the day I had an Asian guy in my car who called two guys to request his money back. He had paid cash and didn't know his wife had paid with card. After 20 minutes and a language barrier, two guys found the driver and he thought it was tip. The owner on the phone laughed at the Asian guy and said "ok bro, no problem. I'll refund your mone. " then in Armenian called him a broke ***** with no balls. Then laughed that he's having this conversation over $20. Then that he has no balls (again)
I agreed. A real man would of been like oh damn, oh well. 
American born Millennials and below are pathetic.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I'll let the words of the great Randy Jackson do it for me this time:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> So I pick up this couple in SF who were taking a Lyft that was requested by someone else. Pleasant 45 min. drive to the east bay. When I drop them off, I was surprised that the man gave me $45 cash. Best tip I ever got!
> 
> ....or at least that's what I thought until 3 hours later, I get the text message about someone leaving something in the car which read "hey, they didn't know that I paid by card, can I have my money back?" Lol wtf
> So now they want me to drive back there and give them the $45 back lol. What do you do in this situation?


Give it back, meet him someplace
Exchange phone numbers and do private runs for him and his friends in the future, with 48 hr notice
He will think you are a honest person, but in reality you are using his money to get future rides from him and his friends , worth it for 45$ , his 45$


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

mbd said:


> Give it back, meet him someplace
> Exchange phone numbers and do private runs for him and his friends in the future, with 48 hr notice
> He will think you are a honest person, but in reality you are using his money to get future rides from him and his friends , worth it for 45$ , his 45$


So a verbal gift card?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Send it through one of those stupid money apps.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> So a verbal gift card?


Pax made a mistake , and if you return the money, you can get all his future long distance runs( if he is a honest person)


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

mbd said:


> Pax made a mistake , and if you return the money, you can get all his future long distance runs( if he is a honest person)


If it's anything but X might be worth it. But planing any sort of trip on X is asinine


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

TampaGuy said:


> Tell them the minimum tip is $50 and they owe you $5.


Best comment on the internet today!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The account holder has no reason to ask for a refund. He contracted you to take his friend from A to B in exchange for $x, which you did. The contract was fulfilled and no refund is due. If the pax wanted a refund of the $45 and asked me for it, them I would refund it to him. But the account holder gets sweet FA.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Lo siento mucho, pero no tengo ni idea de lo que estás diciendo.


Second best comment on the internet today.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

mbd said:


> Pax made a mistake , and if you return the money, you can get all his future long distance runs( if he is a honest person)


Ideally or on paper, but with the rideshare industry structured and bread to its current state, you know that gesture will go unnoticed almost, There is more than likely no future trips. There is very little trust or loyalty with pax. You know most of them would F a driver over if they could get away with it easier. Im skeptical, perhaps a nicer approach by the pax when communicating and tone.
I would ignore the pax, Get over it as you know in America when someone hands over some cash to you, your most likely never getting that money back. Unless you had made arrangements with someone close that you would trust to loan or give cash to. Being a rider you get the most value /benefit from this technology, so you know they are going to continue to "take.. take.. take!" until the well dries up. "Consumers" that is what we are talking about. Pax these days are not always the "pay it forward" appreciative types. I find 50% of my pax are humble, But thats another story.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

So in this situation, I ended up returning the money through zelle so I didn’t have to physically go anywhere. The man spent the first 5-10 minutes of the trip on his wife’s phone with ATT because he had lost his phone (or had it stolen, not sure which) and they told him it was going to be a $150 deductible to replace. While talking with him, I found out he worked in a warehouse in Stockton, so I know he wasn’t rolling in dough. I know if the situation was reversed, I would hate to see $195 just basically vanish in the span of an hour or 2. The guy was friendly, down to earth and we talked pretty much the whole way there after that. Call me soft, but I didn’t feel right keeping the cash because I know it was an honest mistake. They were an older couple and just had never used rideshare before and thought it worked like a taxi. 

I seriously wish they had been a couple of a-holes though lol ??‍♂✌?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> So in this situation, I ended up returning the money through zelle so I didn't have to physically go anywhere. The man spent the first 5-10 minutes of the trip on his wife's phone with ATT because he had lost his phone (or had it stolen, not sure which) and they told him it was going to be a $150 deductible to replace. While talking with him, I found out he worked in a warehouse in Stockton, so I know he wasn't rolling in dough. I know if the situation was reversed, I would hate to see $195 just basically vanish in the span of an hour or 2. The guy was friendly, down to earth and we talked pretty much the whole way there after that. Call me soft, but I didn't feel right keeping the cash because I know it was an honest mistake. They were an older couple and just had never used rideshare before and thought it worked like a taxi.


Now that you described the pax I would say you did the right thing. If it were some ahhloes as you say, then my previous post still stands.?


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> So in this situation, I ended up returning the money through zelle so I didn't have to physically go anywhere. The man spent the first 5-10 minutes of the trip on his wife's phone with ATT because he had lost his phone (or had it stolen, not sure which) and they told him it was going to be a $150 deductible to replace. While talking with him, I found out he worked in a warehouse in Stockton, so I know he wasn't rolling in dough. I know if the situation was reversed, I would hate to see $195 just basically vanish in the span of an hour or 2. The guy was friendly, down to earth and we talked pretty much the whole way there after that. Call me soft, but I didn't feel right keeping the cash because I know it was an honest mistake. They were an older couple and just had never used rideshare before and thought it worked like a taxi.
> 
> I seriously wish they had been a couple of a-holes though lol ??‍♂✌?


Sounds like you did the right thing.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Problem solved. Hope that creates some good karma for you.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> So in this situation, I ended up returning the money through zelle so I didn't have to physically go anywhere. The man spent the first 5-10 minutes of the trip on his wife's phone with ATT because he had lost his phone (or had it stolen, not sure which) and they told him it was going to be a $150 deductible to replace. While talking with him, I found out he worked in a warehouse in Stockton, so I know he wasn't rolling in dough. I know if the situation was reversed, I would hate to see $195 just basically vanish in the span of an hour or 2. The guy was friendly, down to earth and we talked pretty much the whole way there after that. Call me soft, but I didn't feel right keeping the cash because I know it was an honest mistake. They were an older couple and just had never used rideshare before and thought it worked like a taxi.
> 
> I seriously wish they had been a couple of a-holes though lol ??‍♂✌?


I find your entire handling of the situation outrageous and silly. If you were going to give the money back then you seriously screwed up in the car. The last time this happened to me, someone handed me $40 cash at the end of the ride. The first words out of my mouth were "are you tipping me $40"? In that case it wasn't a mistake, I was being tipped. That's what you should have done, as the tip was obviously excessive.

I don't always handle it like that, sometimes I know pax is being stupid and making mistakes and I let them because they pissed me off and I'm under no obligation to do anything for them.

You should have decided on the spot whether you were going to keep that money or not and handled it accordingly.

It seems to me what happened here is you knew damn well the tip didn't make sense but you got greedy and then later your conscience bit you in the ass and you changed your mind. That's weak and encourages pax stupidity so sack up drive better next time! Clarify up front or or ignore.

On a secondary note I find this pax exceptionally pathetic asking for his money back when he knows it was his screw up and it's only $45! That's why you should have kept his money even though he was cool. A real man doesn't ask other people to fix his screwups, I don't care how how poor he is. You really should've given him a $45 lesson on how to be a non-stupid man after you failed to handle it in the car.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Lyfted13 said:


> So in this situation, I ended up returning the money through zelle so I didn't have to physically go anywhere. The man spent the first 5-10 minutes of the trip on his wife's phone with ATT because he had lost his phone (or had it stolen, not sure which) and they told him it was going to be a $150 deductible to replace. While talking with him, I found out he worked in a warehouse in Stockton, so I know he wasn't rolling in dough. I know if the situation was reversed, I would hate to see $195 just basically vanish in the span of an hour or 2. The guy was friendly, down to earth and we talked pretty much the whole way there after that. Call me soft, but I didn't feel right keeping the cash because I know it was an honest mistake. They were an older couple and just had never used rideshare before and thought it worked like a taxi.
> 
> I seriously wish they had been a couple of a-holes though lol ??‍♂✌?


I would have done the same, karma. Should have reported lost item to get 15 out of the 45 lol. So did they give you any cash tip, even for returning the cash?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> I find your entire handling of the situation outrageous and silly. If you were going to give the money back then you seriously screwed up in the car. The last time this happened to me, someone handed me $40 cash at the end of the ride. The first words out of my mouth were "are you tipping me $40"? In that case it wasn't a mistake, I was being tipped. That's what you should have done, as the tip was obviously excessive.
> 
> I don't always handle it like that, sometimes I know pax is being stupid and making mistakes and I let them because they pissed me off and I'm under no obligation to do anything for them.
> 
> ...


I find your viewpoint outrageous and silly ? 



Ssgcraig said:


> I would have done the same, karma. Should have reported lost item to get 15 out of the 45 lol. So did they give you any cash tip, even for returning the cash?


He said he would tip in the app lol. I didn't bother looking


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

"I'll send you the money thru the app."

It actually goes thru!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> They were an older couple and just had never used rideshare before and thought it worked like a taxi.


Called it on the money.

Now I know I've done this job TOO damn long.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It could be a scam. They get you to refund the money and then later you find they got a refund of the trip and Lyft $0'd out your money.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> It could be a scam. They get you to refund the money and then later you find they got a refund of the trip and Lyft $0'd out your money.


Yes, that could normally be a concern, but when they claimed a lost item, they gave all the facts saying they paid by card AND cash, and that is documented through the Lyft app so they can't do that now because there is a record on file with Lyft now. I also have a wire transfer record with their verified email, name and amount (same name as the Lyft rider account) which I took a screenshot of.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

He probably still rated you lower then 5 ... I would made him come back and get it. No tip? Pfff


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Lyfted13 said:


> So in this situation, I ended up returning the money through zelle so I didn't have to physically go anywhere. The man spent the first 5-10 minutes of the trip on his wife's phone with ATT because he had lost his phone (or had it stolen, not sure which) and they told him it was going to be a $150 deductible to replace. While talking with him, I found out he worked in a warehouse in Stockton, so I know he wasn't rolling in dough. I know if the situation was reversed, I would hate to see $195 just basically vanish in the span of an hour or 2. The guy was friendly, down to earth and we talked pretty much the whole way there after that. Call me soft, but I didn't feel right keeping the cash because I know it was an honest mistake. They were an older couple and just had never used rideshare before and thought it worked like a taxi.
> 
> I seriously wish they had been a couple of a-holes though lol ??‍♂✌?


This was very nice of you to do. Myself I probably would have done the same...with some reservations (possible fraud as explained above). Another problem with what you did is basically that you might be stuck paying taxes on that $45 (the money transfer companies often report to the IRS). The accountant in me would demand a $5-$10 fee for doing this but the human side of me would probably just let it go.

Now if I turned on the app and saw a fresh new 1* or a bunch of false complaints then they would be S.O.L.



Lyfted13 said:


> Yes, that could normally be a concern, but when they claimed a lost item, they gave all the facts saying they paid by card AND cash, and that is documented through the Lyft app so they can't do that now because there is a record on file with Lyft now. I also have a wire transfer record with their verified email, name and amount (same name as the Lyft rider account) which I took a screenshot of.


That can still happen though. They might have previously put in a complaint to Lyft about it. Lyft then decides to $0 out the trip to keep the new customers happy. Then you would have to go after them or convince Lyft to still pay you.

"No good deed goes unpunished"

In taxi we got $2 a mile so we were able to absorb some of this stuff and not sweat it. In rideshare though the margins are very thin for us drivers. "nice guys always finish last".

I hate to say it but my rideshare experience taught me that I have to be meaner or else I will starve and be homeless.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> He probably still rated you lower then 5 ... I would made him come back and get it. No tip? Pfff


Someone else said that too...why do you think I would have gotten a low rating? I didn't do anything wrong and it was a nice ride with good convo. The mistake was on them and the guy knew I just thought it was a tip, which I honestly did. I have no reason to think I would have gotten less then a five. The guys tone was apologetic on the phone, not angry or upset in anyway. I am not overly concerned with ratings so I didn't check before or after.



touberornottouber said:


> This was very nice of you to do. Myself I probably would have done the same...with some reservations (possible fraud as explained above). Another problem with what you did is basically that you might be stuck paying taxes on that $45 (the money transfer companies often report to the IRS). The accountant in me would demand a $5-$10 fee for doing this but the human side of me would probably just let it go.
> 
> Now if I turned on the app and saw a fresh new 1* or a bunch of false complaints then they would be S.O.L.
> 
> ...


I hear you, but my spidey sense never tingled before during or after lol. These people felt genuine which was also factored into my decision. My spidey sense did tingle right after at the gas station though when some guy claimed to be stranded and wanted me to give him $100 cash for a "gold" ring and chain so he could get gas for his family that was sitting in his nice shiny black SUV with out of state plates on it lol. That had shady written all over it.

And before anyone tries to say the 2 incidents are related. I didn't really need gas, there were multiple gas stations in the area and he was already there when I pulled up. If he had came right after I got there, that would have been suspicious.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

So how did they figure out how much cash they should give you? I've had elderly or ignorant pax ask me how much they owed me at drop off. Did they not ask you before handing over $45 ???

That's the telltale sign that they think they're paying cash for the fare, rather than tipping.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lyfted13 said:


> Someone else said that too...why do you think I would have gotten a low rating? I didn't do anything wrong and it was a nice ride with good convo. The mistake was on them and the guy knew I just thought it was a tip, which I honestly did. I have no reason to think I would have gotten less then a five. The guys tone was apologetic on the phone, not angry or upset in anyway. I am not overly concerned with ratings so I didn't check before or after.
> 
> 
> I hear you, but my spidey sense never tingled before during or after lol. These people felt genuine which was also factored into my decision. My spidey sense did tingle right after at the gas station though when some guy claimed to be stranded and wanted me to give him $100 cash for a "gold" ring and chain so he could get gas for his family that was sitting in his nice shiny black SUV with out of state plates on it lol. That had shady written all over it.
> ...


Same happened to me. Guy with a gold ring need gas to get home, out of state.

I figured rather fake ring or stolen ring. Anyone know the scam?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

68350 said:


> So how did they figure out how much cash they should give you? I've had elderly or ignorant pax ask me how much they owed me at drop off. Did they not ask you before handing over $45 ???
> 
> That's the telltale sign that they think they're paying cash for the fare, rather than tipping.


I looked at the fare and pax paid $46. I guess the dude told them how much it was going to be....upfront pricing.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Same happened to me. Guy with a gold ring need gas to get home, out of state.
> 
> I figured rather fake ring or stolen ring. Anyone know the scam?


Yea, I googled it after, it was a scam. There are tons of reports here in CA.


----------

